# New Wind Turbine Project



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm starting a new wind turbine project and wanted to post my progress and directions through the forum. I will keep everyone posted. Here is a photo similar to the one that I'm completing.

10/11/11: Update, since this is an ongoing task, I've moved this to the first page and will keep everyone updated.


----------



## ChickenLittle (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome windmill project! Keep us updated :ugeek: !


----------



## ChickenLittle (Oct 13, 2011)

Great Job!


----------



## Wine Chick (Dec 30, 2011)

survival said:


> I'm starting a new wind turbine project and wanted to post my progress and directions through the forum. I will keep everyone posted. Here is a photo similar to the one that I'm completing.[attachment=0:1zqdhsr3]turbine1small.jpg[/attachment:1zqdhsr3]
> 
> 10/11/11: Update, since this is an ongoing task, I've moved this to the first page and will keep everyone updated.


Very nice, Im looking into doing this for a barn that I have. It would cost too much to run a line to the barn for the cost of something like this. I LOVE this idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kev72 (Nov 2, 2011)

If the cost of solar equipment and windmills would go down, then I'll do something like this, otherwise I'm holding out for prices to drop. America should invest in this skill and be world leaders instead of waiting around for some other country to do this and export their equipment.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Wanted to post some photos.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I purchased another antenna from my neighbor for $50 bucks. Its rusty, but i'm using sand disk in 80 grit. I'll post more photos as they come along.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's the antenna after we took it down from the home it was located at.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice! Love the progress reports! How much wattage would one of those produce? Could they power a house? Hoping to learn what it takes to make one of these, if I ever get my own place in the sticks, this would be ideal!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks all! On the wattage, i'm not for sure yet. I have a volt meter that I"m going to measure it with when I get it up. I still have a lot of learning to do with it. Right now since there is cold weather and rain/snow outside I have my antenna in the garage and I'm sanding it down with a 60grit with a palm sander. I was using a drill with a brissle brush on it and that takes the rust off fine, but the sander does a quicker job, although I'm going through discs like crazy. 

I'm going to tie solar into this setup as well so that when the sun shines and there is no air movement I'll have the power of the sun instead. I'll be running the garage items first and then migrate to the home.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

The blades that are going up: Plisken made an interesting point. I asked him about 3 vs 4 blades and he said that 3 will do it and 4 can slow the alternator down.

[attachment=2:1dssq9ts]SANY0064.JPG[/attachment:1dssq9ts]

Be sure to ground your antenna good. Some recommend a 10 foot rod placed in the ground with a copper wire. As you see this antenna has already been struck by lightening
[attachment=1:1dssq9ts]SANY0063.JPG[/attachment:1dssq9ts]

And of course the charge controller so that your batteries do not get overloaded.
[attachment=0:1dssq9ts]SANY0065.JPG[/attachment:1dssq9ts]


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice, can't wait to see the finished project, and to see how much it saves you on your bills each month!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks acidlittle! Here is a completed section from after sanding and putting some rustoleum on it. The rustoleum is 'hammered metal" I have three of these sections done, I have three to four more to go.

[attachment=1:1w6dkuau]antenna1.JPG[/attachment:1w6dkuau]

[attachment=0:1w6dkuau]antenna2.JPG[/attachment:1w6dkuau]


----------



## ratherbpreppin (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks good. I would like to see the final cost of everything when your done compared to how much you are saving. I think it would take a long time to get your investment back on this or solar IMHO.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

You get your investment back the first time there is a power outage, and the peace of mind that comes with knowing you don't have to worry about "the grid".


----------



## enuro12 (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome! Wish those towers were easier to find around here.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice, definitely nice. You running batteries and a charge controller? I did some work on the biggest off grid hydro plant in the southeast, that was a lot of fun.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd love to know which one you're using. 
The cost of turbines and equipment is high. I had a friend (RIP) that worked at a landfill. The man was a retired engineer and an absolute genius. He built a windmill out of scrap parts and it worked quite well. It was surprisingly simple. He used it to power his chicken coop.


----------

